

Languages with the most curse words in the git commit messages - sergiotapia
http://i.imgur.com/7LdEXAY.jpg

======
sergiotapia
Source here:
[https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152572618920450&se...](https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152572618920450&set=a.432190050449.225968.582270449&type=1&theater)

------
grizzles
Javascript wasn't mentioned as their wasn't a monitor large enough in
existence to display the graph on.

